# Purple Tip Sebae



## mochis (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey JBarlak thanks for asking. This anemone was about 2 inches when I bought it. My clown was hosting in a flowerpot coral and those things are hard enough to keep alive with perfect conditions, I had to get something else for him to host in. Now the anemone is at least 18 inches in diameter. This is my first anemone so any info would be awesome!


----------



## mochis (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you see the remnants of my goniapora to the left of the sebae? That is what a flowerpot coral looks like when a clown hosts in it...lol


----------



## FraggleRock (Feb 20, 2008)

I would love my sebae to do that well. I had one in the beginning of my salt keeping and he didn't fare well. In fact, he's no longer with us. What is your lighting and system specifications and how often and what do you feed it?


----------



## mochis (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry that I take so long to respond seems like all work and no play for a while now. 55 gal tank somewere around 250 watts t5 lighting, I feed it mysis,frozen cyclops and reef chile. It is even bigger now I am thinking about selling it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How much do these go for nowadays out there by you Mochis?


----------

